# Will KDK Tool Holders fit on AXA, BXA or CXA toll posts and visa versa?



## GaryK (Dec 13, 2012)

The subject basically says it all: Will KDK Tool Holders fit on AXA, BXA or CXA toll posts and visa versa?

There are a few KDK tool holders that I really like and I also like the KDK tool post. I was wondering if anyone
knew if any were compatible? KDK dovetail slots are all exactly the same (Except for the 00 size). So it's really a matter
what size if any will they fit. AXA, BXA...

Thanks,
Gary


----------



## Charley Davidson (Dec 13, 2012)

Aloris & KDK will NOT interchange so I'm assuming the same for the rest of the QCTP.


----------



## Shadow-Boxer (Oct 15, 2021)

In my limited experience:
KDK tool HOLDERS will fit onto a BXA tool post. The KDK dovetail is larger. I believe the KDK 0, 100 and 150 series are all the same size dovetail.
BXA tool holders will NOT fit a KDK tool post. The Aloris dovetail is smaller.

The Aloris tool post that I have (BXA) is a wedge mechanism that gets narrow to release and then wider to tighten. The moving edge slides up and down. This wedge will stop when things are tight of course. The Aloris narrows up to accommodate the slightly larger dovetail of the KDKs and then the wedge slides down to tighten. It simply slides down a little more on the KDKs. So the KDK tool holders still fit securely.

The KDK type tool post gets looser or tighter by moving  the edge foreword or backwards so the wedge is the same width across. Similar to how a bolt and nut get looser or tighter but stay the same size.

Now that I think about it, you could probably modify the BXA tool holders a little bit with milling etc. to widen the dovetail a tiny bit and then the holders would fit both, as the KDK holders do now. That was after a quick look. Maybe you could also modify the KDK tool post to get your BXA size tool holders to fit a KDK post.

Food for thought.


----------



## Illinoyance (Oct 16, 2021)

I have a couple of KDK  holders that fit my BXA wedge toolpost if I use a shim.  They fit my piston type toolpost without using a shim.


----------

